# How Uber thinks of “tipping”



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Straight from a meeting of the board of directors


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber leveraged your tip for marketing to increase ridership. Quite brilliant, actually.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yup...

And we idiots still drove for him.

All I wanted to do was cut down from 11-12 hour shifts to whenever the heck I felt like working.


----------

